# Joke - Offensive - Racist - Rubbish.



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

An Englishman was hillwalking in the Highlands of Scotland. He was thirsty and saw a stream and thought he'd get some highland spring water. He goes over and starts to drink. He's approached by a large Scotman. 

Scotsman: Hey laddy yir nae whantin' tae be drinkin' that it's foo 'o coos keech and pash. 

The Englishman looks puzzled. 

Englishman: I say I'm frightfully sorry but I didn't understand a word you said. Do you speak English? 

Scotsman: Yes I speak English. 

Englishman: Good. Now what did you say?

Scotsman: I said cup your hands laddy you'll get a better drink. 




Get Andy to help Mandy.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*joke offence racist*

nice one,here here
GEOMAR


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah`ll cum up there an stick the heed on yer, yer chooktah, then yer`ll be greetin.

Divvent fash yasel hinny, ahm only kidding ye.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*jokes*

 thon auld anes er jist pur dead brilliant,so they er !!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You are heading the right way for a slap young man :2gunfire: :2gunfire:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

D'wy ddim yn hoffi jôciau tylwythol.

Peidiwch!


----------

